# RHIT/RHIA? Is it worth it?



## anne32 (Mar 2, 2017)

I am a CPC with 8 years outpatient experience and also 10 years experience in billing. I make $19.25 an hour. I am considering going to college to get my RHIT or possibly RHIA, but the salaries on payscale and other sites seem discouraging and less than I make. So my question is for all you RHIT/RHIAs out there is if it would be worth it? Or do you make about the same as I currently do? Any advice is appreciated!!


----------

